# Coke and nehi bottles



## Hoopie (May 9, 2020)

Found 2 green coke Bottles one steubenville and one has wheeling wv and also found a clear nehi bottle that has steubenville Ohio anyone have any information please


----------



## Hoopie (May 9, 2020)

Coke bottles sorry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

Wait a minute...come bottles you say.  LOL!  Are the coke bottles Hobbleskirts? on the side that says trade mark registered in U.S. patent office directly under the ca in Coca on the waist there is a number. The number on the left is the year. If this helps any answer any age question. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Candy calaway (May 10, 2020)

Hoopie said:


> Found 2 green come Bottles one steubenville and one has wheeling wv and also found a clear nehi bottle that has steubenville Ohio anyone have any information please


I have a old nehi bottle made in middleport ohio when I was a kid it was a RC plant but before that it must of had a company name covert does your bottle say covert on it


----------



## Hoopie (May 10, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wait a minute...come bottles you say.  LOL!  Are the coke bottles Hobbleskirts? on the side that says trade mark registered in U.S. patent office directly under the ca in Coca on the waist there is a number. The number on the left is the year. If this helps any answer any age question. ROBBYBOBBY64


Sorry about that should have check my spelling lol.  One has 17 51 other has 24 45


----------



## Hoopie (May 10, 2020)

Candy calaway said:


> I have a old nehi bottle made in middleport ohio when I was a kid it was a RC plant but before that it must of had a company name covert does your bottle say covert on it


No it doesn't say convert


----------



## Candy calaway (May 10, 2020)

Hoopie said:


> No it doesn't say convert


Yep my looks just like that except it says covert on it


Hoopie said:


> No it doesn't say convert


The company must have had a factory in every state because I have a couple from Athens ohio and parkersburg wv


----------



## Hoopie (May 10, 2020)

Candy calaway said:


> Yep my looks just like that except it says covert on it
> 
> The company must have had a factory in every state because I have a couple from Athens ohio and parkersburg wv


I seen one on line from wheeling wv  thanks for the info


----------



## Candy calaway (May 10, 2020)

Hoopie said:


> Sorry about that should have check my spelling lol.  One has 17 51 other has 24 45


Yea blame the phone lol


----------



## cheromike (May 13, 2020)

Candy calaway said:


> I have a old nehi bottle made in middleport ohio when I was a kid it was a RC plant but before that it must of had a company name covert does your bottle say covert on it


----------



## cheromike (May 13, 2020)

In my NEHI stocking bottle collection, my Steubenville bottle is dated 1942, and is the full size 9 fluid ounces bottle.  That indicates the bottler had customers contributing to the war effort which allowed him to receive extra sugar rationing.  --Mike Elling, Sharon, Tennessee


----------



## Hoopie (May 13, 2020)

No mine says nehi bottling company


----------

